# Group hug, anyone???



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice to see them still, likkul livewires!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhh thats a lovely picture,


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless them*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

What a brill picture, they are gorgeous!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

bootiful babies as per ususal kay  

i wanna a cuddle xxx


----------



## jellytot1 (Sep 26, 2008)

)))hug((( that picture of your gawjush babies has made my day  im sat in my pjs on my sofa run down with a horrid cold and then I spotted this post Give them ALL a snuggle from me tehehe


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

jellytot1 said:


> )))hug((( that picture of your gawjush babies has made my day  im sat in my pjs on my sofa run down with a horrid cold and then I spotted this post Give them ALL a snuggle from me tehehe


Special kisses. jellytot1...feel them and get better, soon!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

TinkersGal said:


> Nice to see them still, likkul livewires!!


Hee hee, you been borrowing Kelly's blue tack , its an old joke we said she used it to keep them all in one place. Brilliant pic!


----------



## jellytot1 (Sep 26, 2008)

TinkersGal said:


> Special kisses. jellytot1...feel them and get better, soon!!!


tehehehe!! Uv done it again,im laffing very snuffly! I so badly want a siamese now ! ther stunning xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pic TG,lovely babies they are too


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

They are all gorgeous aren't they! I love getting pics of mine when they are snuggled up together!!!

Louise
X


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

i want one 

which one?? donno, they are all blooming gorgeous.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i want one
> 
> which one?? donno, they are all blooming gorgeous.


Tough, I want them all 

They are so cute, lovely colouring.

Sue


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They are beautiful kay


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww Bless, beautiful babes Kay,love em. xxxxxx


----------

